# Vostok Komandirskie



## Marc2 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just picked up two vostock 3aka3 watches.the first one has a crackle dial but the rest of the watch is in perfect state.

The second one is almost in mint state only the star is faded.

Please your opinions and Are the watches early or late eighties.

Thanks,



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Marc2 (Oct 20, 2011)

One photo more,The cracks are not that visible in real as on the photos.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome Mark BTW

lovely watches, the gold cased has the 2234 caliber & dates from the 1970's.

The dial craze on the blue dial is very common, on older Vostoks & does not detract from value or appearance IMHO, I would say the it is 1980,s at a push I would say early not late, but its a guess, both are 3AkA3 marked that indicates the watch was sold through shops run by the Ministry of Defense,

It would be great if you could introduce yourself here , we have lots of USSR fans myself included

http://www.thewatchf...hp?showforum=26

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Marc2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Martin for you kind reply and information :thumbsup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The gold Vostok is a cracker! Welcome to the forum


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Marc,

Welcome to the forum. The gold one certainly is a beauty. I have two Vostoks, love them both.


----------

